# Re: Private Price



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *EDDYFOUBERT@WEBTV.net E.R Foubert* on *Wed, 2 Feb 2000 09:21:49 -0500 (EST)*
Go to the Veterans Affairs web page search for the book of rememberance
.Go to 1918 jot down his regimental number then go to canadian Archives
search for WW1 Vets punch in his name and initials and regimental number
you shall obtain all his file references then arrange to obtained them
by a proffessional searcher

Bye for now and have a good day

               Eddy
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Wed, 2 Feb 2000 09:42:31 -0500 *
Eddy has the right answer, except that you can skip the professional
researcher step by sending $40.00 cheque to the National Archives. They
will photocopy the entire file at .20/page and re-imburse you the balance.
Professional researchers are worth their weight in gold for many functions
at NA but researching CEF vets is now relatively routine.
Good luck.
Clive M. Law
-----Original Message-----
From: EDDYFOUBERT@WEBTV.net [mailto:EDDYFOUBERT@WEBTV.net]
Sent: February 2, 2000 9:22 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Private Price
Go to the Veterans Affairs web page search for the book of rememberance
.Go to 1918 jot down his regimental number then go to canadian Archives
search for WW1 Vets punch in his name and initials and regimental number
you shall obtain all his file references then arrange to obtained them
by a proffessional searcher

Bye for now and have a good day

               Eddy
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

